# Who's in my filly's background



## txminipinto (Mar 2, 2004)

I just received my filly's papers in the mail and was curious to see who she had deep in her background. My search on the interent brought some answers - like her sire has Kid Lee back there (I know Kid was one of the orginials but I would like more info on him). But nothing else. If anyone has the time I would love some background info on the following:

War Whoop (134562A)

Knight's Summer Wish (135190A)

Knight's Bright Enterprise (137717A)

Knight's Tiny & Shiny (137713A)

Dove's Top Hat SR (139782A)

Royal Gold Flame (136639A)

Pony-Vista's El-Capitan (121448A)

Pony-Vista's Chickery-Chick (131371B)

Thanks!


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 2, 2004)

Carin...what's your filly's registered name.....I have the studbook and can give you your information....


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 2, 2004)

Country Star Rosie Flores (151886A)


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Carin....don't have any "show" records....but your filly's sire goes all the way back to Crescent in 1890 and her dam goes back to Wink's Showdeo Kid and Hillswicke Oracle....her most remote ancestor is Orloff out of John Bain (1884)

hope that helps a little.....she has a long, long list of ancestors!!! Way too many to write it all down here!!!

She's a pretty girl (in your avatar)....good luck with her....I know she is going to hit the show ring this Spring!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 3, 2004)

HOLY COW! That's a lot of ponies between now and then! Thanks.


----------

